# Junior Pro Jeep Pedal Car



## petritl (Apr 1, 2013)

Shameless plug of my auction
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261194716458

1947 advertisement:


----------



## ryd3r1 (Oct 24, 2017)

hey what info do you have on these jeeps I happen to own one but can not find much info on them or the value


----------



## vincev (Oct 24, 2017)

link doesnt work.do you have a picture?


----------

